# Mom wants nothing to do with babies!



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Marigold had her 2 bucks about an hour/ hour and a half ago and she wants nothing to do with them. We are all sitting in the kidding stall.... They go near her she goes to the other side! I really didn't want to do battle babies.... But if I have to I will. Should I put her on the milking stand and milk her and feed it to the babies? I need some advice please!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

First of all, congratulations!

Did you check for another kid yet?

You can try tying her up and helping the kids nurse, or milk her and give them a bottle. Either way they need colostrum.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Put her against the wall and one of you hold her head while another holds one back leg up. Make sure her teats are clear and let those babies get a good drink while you hold her still. Sometimes holding her once is all it takes, other times you must go hold her 4 or 5 times before she gets it.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

That happen with my first few does. 
You just have to hold her. It takes a couple of times tho. 
She'll get it. 


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

She's not getting it  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Just hold her down and let the kids nurse. They need that milk.
You must be stressed out!? 
I had two does kid at the same time.
And both were refusing their kids.
Hold her down every time those kids start acting like they're hungry. 
She will learn. It took 2 days for mine to finally give in.


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Did you live in the barn?!?! 
It's only me here and I'm loosing my strength holding against the wall... Both babies have gotten some but I know they more... 
I don't recall reading about this part! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We have held down minis and hobbled average size horse before so the newborns can nurse. A lot of the time it hurts and they don't want anyone or anything near their udder. After a few times of holding them down and letting them force feed the dam soon starts to realize it relieves the pain.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

That makes since... Ok mini break over. Trying again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I was able to get her to hold still long enough for the boys to eat. They have both fell asleep:.. But momma still wants nothing to do with them. I have moved them (while they are sleeping) over to where she has laird down. She gets up and moves. Will I be able to change this or will I have to completely take over care?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Me too, I felt really horrible and weak from holding her down. 
I didn't live in the barn. I went outside every hour or so to make sure they got milk.


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

How old is she is this her first kidding?


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

She's around 3 and yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Just keep doing what you are doing and give her time to learn what to do. Sometimes all the pain of labor and stress takes them a while to calm down and accept their responsibility as a mother. Just keep forcing her to let the babies nurse. Let her investigate them anytime she feels the need to.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Alright  how often thru the night do I need to come out and let them nurse? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do it every couple hours unless you know for sure they got a good long drink.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone! You guys are awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Any progress with marigold?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

crazycuckoo said:


> It's only me here and I'm loosing my strength holding against the wall... Both babies have gotten some but I know they more...
> I don't recall reading about this part! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'm in the same position - it's just me. Get her behind a gate, put a halter on her, and tie her up short to a sturdy post or fence. Then, get a soft rope - I prefer the soft white cotton rope, make the knot tight enough that she can't kick out of it, but not so tight that it will chaff her pasturn - around the near back leg and stretch her out. That leaves your hands free to work with the kid. I had to do that many times back when I had Boers.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

She keeps getting worse when we do it. Fighting harder... It hasn't improved at all  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she doesn't fight milking, you may just want to make bottle babies out of them. Depending on your area, they may sell quickly. I can sell a bottle baby quicker than a weaned kid and for the same money. So I'm actually making more money on the bottle kid since they leave much sooner.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, I feel for ya! As I told you not one but two first time mama does did the exact same thing to me.
Daisy, got it after two days and would just stand there all day letting the kids nurse.
Splash...however was like you're doe. I had to hook her up and get my sister to help hold her down. It took her 3 days and even then she was still unhappy about it.
And I hated doing it because they'd just been through having kids!
I hope you're doe gives in. I feel really bad for you. :/ sometimes goats can be stressful and wear you out.


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Any luck with marigold?


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

None! I'm bottle feeding. She wouldn't budge at all, she's a great milking goat but a really sucky mom! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow I'm sad she isn't working as a mom but it probably much easier for you just bottle feeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

It is if I'm not working.... I had to work the last 2 days... So I had to find someone to come and feed them. I can't wait till I can be unemployed! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

